# Lippert trailer axles bad/good?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have a trailer with lippert axles? Lots of trailers have them. 
I hear they're crap made in China???
Anyone have everyday experience with 'em?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I hear they're crap made in China???


I have heard the same also, at least about their RV trailer frames.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know anything about them. It is windy today and a good excuse to stay in for a bit and check it out!


----------

